# Engineer/Artillery/Infantry applicant looking for info. Help!



## BlueJays1985 (7 Jun 2013)

Hello.

I am looking for first hand accounts of the lifestyles of the engineers, artillery, and infantry soldiers. I have passed the interview, have been told I am eligible for all trades, and am now waiting for intake calls. I have researched each trade in depth, and now feel I would benefit from getting opinions from active tradesmen. 
What is life like working in any of the three trades? I mean LIFE, not the job... what is home life like? What kind of stress is put on your families? Do you see your kids? Do you ever kiss them goodbye expecting it to be your last goodbye? Is there anything my wife could do to mentally prepare for the lifestyle? I understand it will be what I make it - but what has your experience been like?

Im looking for good and bad accounts. Happy and sad. Stability or regret. ANY opinion from active members in these trades will help me and my family in a huge way.

Thank you all!


----------



## mariomike (7 Jun 2013)

108 Stitches said:
			
		

> What is life like working in any of the three trades? I mean LIFE, not the job... what is home life like?



Life in the CF
http://www.forces.ca/en/page/lifeinthecf-75#forfamilies-2

Life in the Canadian Forces
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/80772.0

The Home Front > Military Spouses, Families and Lifestyle
http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,49.0.html

Life as an Infantry Soldier?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1897.0



			
				108 Stitches said:
			
		

> Is there anything my wife could do to mentally prepare for the lifestyle?



How to get family on board  
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13678.0

How do the families cope during a tour? Tips and pointers for first timers.
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33246.0.html


----------



## BlueJays1985 (7 Jun 2013)

Thanks mariomike, but not what im looking for. Also, have you noticed that someone on here would ask about a topic that they obviously have never encountered before... and there are a ton of responses with abbreviations? Do the people responding expect a brand new applicant to know what they all mean? 

Anyways.  I hope to find some active members of Infantry/Artillery/Engineers that could give me some real life stories of their lives... not their jobs... their lives.


----------



## Journeyman (7 Jun 2013)

108 Stitches said:
			
		

> Do the people responding expect a brand new applicant to know what they all mean?



Try this


----------



## d_edwards (7 Jun 2013)

10 years artillery background, lifestyle will be frequently interupted.   In my experience the engineers have a harder go of it as they often are required to provide engineering support to other units.   Your wife should be comfortable handling ALL family business in your absence.  This is hard because the guys come home expecting to reasert thier role in the family, and is not always a smooth transition.   This becomes more evident after extended absences.   From my experience we never dwelled on not coming back home, we accept the risk, but generally leave it at that.   Operational tempo, unit training requirements and career courses will be the main determinates of time away from home.   In garrison lifestyle is pretty much like. Any other job.   You go to work, you come home.   Once in awhile there may be some unit or base duty ,  much more if you racked up extra duties as punishment.  you will miss important family events like birthdays, anniversaries.   Not sure what else to tell you.


----------



## BlueJays1985 (7 Jun 2013)

Good info. (Ive never seen that 'Let Me Google That For You' thing Pretty neat) 
Thanks guys!!

Anyone else have personal experiences that could help my search for info??


----------



## PanaEng (7 Jun 2013)

There is quite a bit of info in several threads - it may not be exactly what you are looking for; most ppl here don't like to post a diary of their life/job...
So, the only way to really get the "feel" is if you put down a case of beer and call us over - I'll be happy to share after a few cold ones (otherwise, I'm really shy  ;-)  )

Good luck!

CHIMO!


----------



## BlueJays1985 (7 Jun 2013)

Yeah, I figured Id run into a lot of that... people not wanting to share their lives in open forum. 
Ive been finding more and more on here. Its great. 
Some guys are super helpful with where I should focus my efforts in researching.

Im down with the brews Whos in Ottawa!?!


----------

